# apache 2 und tomcat



## marcel-stein (8. Februar 2005)

Hallo! 

Ich habe einen apache 2 mit tomcat 5 über den mod_jk Connector verbunden. 
des weiteren hab eich apache mit ssl und den tomcat nur ssl eingrichtet (conector 8080 auskommentiert! 
nun wenn ich http://localhost/jsp-examples eine Anzeige https://localhost/jsp-examples eine anzeige 
http://localhost:80/jsp-examples eine anzeige http://localhost:8080/jsp-examples keine anzeige 
https://localhost:8443/jsp-examples eine anzeige 

der 8080 connector in der server.xml ist auskommentiert 
ich gebe http://localhost/jsp-examples ein 
warum ist sie über http erreichbar? 
eigentlich sollte nur https gehen 
habe noch die erkenntnis gemacht wenn ich in der httpd.conf Listen 80 anpasse ist er über den port 80 nur über die einstellung erreichbar


----------



## Romsl (18. März 2005)

Gibts denn niemand der eine gute ausführliche Beschreibung hat wie man Apache 2 und Tomcat 5 miteinander verbindet?

 Wäre super wichtig. Danke


----------



## Romsl (19. März 2005)

Hab was gefunden:

http://johnturner.com/howto/apache2-tomcat4129-jk-winxp-howto.html

Allerdings fehlt mir das dazugehörige Package ajp.tomcat4 und hab einfach das jk genommen. Geht auch.


----------

